# why did my thigh cramp? ><



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

baobaowen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am new to snowboarding as well.
> 
> ...


since your new to snowboarding it will take a few times up to work out those leg muscles...and don't forget to stretch


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

stretch stretch stretch
i stretch at least for 30 mins before i ride and during lunch time


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

alright,
i'll stretch hard next time i go up.

thanks for your all advises.

Also, I sprained my neck last time I went up. I don't think i fall hard enough on my head, but my neck hurt like hell for a week or so.

Any ideas?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

helmut is the key


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> helmut is the key


that's what i think
thanks...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> stretch stretch stretch
> i stretch at least for 30 mins before i ride and during lunch time


damn stretching $lut...haha :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

baobaowen said:


> that's what i think
> thanks...


well and try to make sure that you don't catch your back edge( when your back is facing down the mountain) i've seen some nasty whiplashes...also i've learned from that 11 years ago


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> well and try to make sure that you don't catch your back edge( when your back is facing down the mountain) i've seen some nasty whiplashes...also i've learned from that 11 years ago


sorry ForumFreak, I don't understand what u mean.

do you explain it a bit more?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

baobaowen said:


> sorry ForumFreak, I don't understand what u mean.
> 
> do you explain it a bit more?


haha sorry...been drinkin a lil bit  it's hard to explain really...ugh..i wish kirkwood was on...i think he would know what i am talking about and can explan it a lil better than i can


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> haha sorry...been drinkin a lil bit  it's hard to explain really...ugh..i wish kirkwood was on...i think he would know what i am talking about and can explan it a lil better than i can


no worries

whoever can help me understand.

i just need to understand it so that ican avoid future injuries

cheers


----------



## diggz (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe all you did were heel stops?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

I think what forumfreak was talking about was if you are going pretty slow toeside, as in the toe side of your board is the cutting edge, and you get lazy and let your heels start to drop, you can catch the heel side of your board which will cause your board to flip you on your back, with your head now facing down the mountain and the bottom of your board facing up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah, that happened to me a couple of times today, and i slammed my head into the groud at least twice. i think im getting a helmet next time i go out


----------

